
How to type faster and keep your hands healthy - EndXA
https://effectiviology.com/how-to-type-faster/
======
madeuptempacct
While that was a fairly informative and accurate article, I got absolutely
nothing out of it, since these things are commonly known.

My main issue is reaching for the arrow keys, really throws off my nerd-game.
I don't want to learn Vim though, and I can't seem to find any other solution
that will work across Visual Studio, Notepad++, and WebStorm.

